# About these Half-A&&ed Reports....



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

What's up with that! All this gripe-ing bout cabin fever....yet when the "fish have arrived" notifications start coming in.....the regulars get a little tight lipped bout passing on tips and such.

Isn't this the reason the boards are here? And yeah, on the "supporter" forum too? Yall gonna let technology win out here....resorting to cell phones to get the info out?  

Me for one......I'm a gonna spill my guts  ...no matter what. But how do yall think the boards are gonna stay afloat with lack of info during this "prime time?"

Shucks...I can't even get confirmation of legal parking spots in Willoughby for goodness sake!  
One rocky ride for sure...it's enough to make me wanna :--| !!!!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I had a feeling I spelled griping wrong. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Their catching croaker in the Rapp. river as we speak and into the nite or try your luck at Colonial Beach up north.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thrifty Angler said:


> What's up with that! All this gripe-ing bout cabin fever....yet when the "fish have arrived" notifications start coming in.....the regulars get a little tight lipped bout passing on tips and such.
> 
> Isn't this the reason the boards are here? And yeah, on the "supporter" forum too? Yall gonna let technology win out here....resorting to cell phones to get the info out?
> 
> ...



What the are you talking about? Butch posted a report about SG this weekend. I have seen other reports in the last week or so from various places.

As to where to park, look for a location that dosen't have a no parking sign. Thats what I did last yr.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*You should see*

YOu should see the thread on stripersonline.com

There are 5 pages about people not wanting to share their reports with others, because they would give it away.

I guess people are split. I like to know when things are happening, like when fish arrive at IRI or that the croakers are at PLO, but i am sure that some of you veteran fishermen (women  ) are tired of some of the johnny-come-latelys who show up and get in the way.



Oh well, I am glad that all of my questions have been answered by the members on this board. I did find that most will only provide good information through PM's. I admit I was a lurker last year. This year I was just registered and asked a ton of questions. Now I am a supporter and have a little more knowledge.

not sure where i am going with this, so that is it.

Jeff


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thrifty Angler*

Doesn't posting *everything everyone knows* put one into a _catch 22 kinda thing??_ 

I have on my own board been chastised(guess that's how ya spell it?  ) for putting up reports that were too current,too much info.. The folks that you get info from and the spots that you yourself have found should have some integrety is nothing sacred on the net?? Be a pity to think everyone can't go out on their own,with what info is provided by this fine board,pick up the pieces,catch their own fish,and find their own spot. Don't ya think??


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Cdog said:


> What the are you talking about? Butch posted a report about SG this weekend. I have seen other reports in the last week or so from various places.
> 
> As to where to park, look for a location that dosen't have a no parking sign. Thats what I did last yr.


U mean my comment bout "griping?"



Dixie719 said:


> What's arrived TA???
> 
> Croakers?
> 
> ...



On a more serious note....I did the ride around thru the construction zone thing. I'd rather play it safe than sorry. Found a spot near the Marina....it'll have to do!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Oh...never mind then*

Not so long ago....info flowed.  
Pardon me if I'm a bit slow in getting into the swing of things. 

Join informative board  
Absorb the info given so freely  
Apply what I've learned  
Feel right at home and in turn give a little of my personality to the mix  
Bite my nails while watching the metamorphesis of members  
Then try and figure out what is expected of me next  
Oh yeah...I've become a sorta senior member  and in turn, perhaps should let the newbies do all the talking  ...jumping in only to correct em if they are wrong in their info.  
Ok...I get it now!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i give info if i can...appreciate what i get...whats wrong with that?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

fyremanjef said:


> ... I like to know when things are happening, *like when fish arrive at IRI * or that the croakers are at PLO,


A lot of people put in the time finding fish and don't feel obligated to share that info with people who look for the reports before they fish...

More people should get out and try to find fish on their own instead of relying on others to find it for them - time and time again...same old story...

Once posted on the web - the spot is shot. PM's are the way to pass such info...

IMHO...

Sandcrab - No where near the bay this weekend...learned my lesson by fishing Matapeake opening day...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think there are ways of posting reports without getting too specific. For instance, you can post the size and species of a fish, bait used, time of day, etc. without giving away a location.

But I think Thrifty's referencing a specific post, assuming that the information that was given was correct. But keep in mind there's one other option: the post wasn't true.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

It seems to me I have heard alot of where fish have been and might be soon enough but I don't know all for a fact just what I have read and been told. Just because fish were bitting somewhere today doesnt mean they will be there tomorrow, this time of year it is a real hit and miss so ya take your chances when ya get your bait and hit the water. To all who have posted reports thanks big time and as soon as I can finish welding all the sand spikes and fishn racks I hope to get in some feeshen reports of my own.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Point taken!*

Now let's hope I don't have to get all riled (sp) up again for lack of future knowledge sharing.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Where exactly did you park if I may ask?


OK, next topic....


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Might want to*

Check your PM's.  Pronto!!!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

:--|


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

cdog clear your PM's


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Holy Cow!!!!*

Didn't I end this thread?    

Check your PM's StriperSwiper


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

striperswiper said:


> cdog clear your PM's


Done


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Check your PM's.  Pronto!!!





striperswiperler said:


> cdog clear your PM's





Thrifty Angler said:


> Check your PM's StriperSwiper


this has turned into a pm thread


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Yall guys*

have me laughing so hard...I'm close to bursting a blood vessel.  

Closed topic.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

bluerunner said:


> this has turned into a pm thread


Sounds like a threesome, huh? 

Oh my aching head...someone call a paramedic!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Everyone done now?  

Thanks guys! It's been interesting!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

You know I have been talking this site up and trying to get people to join as paying members. Now I read this and find out that you guys dont really share information even on the restricted forum.  

I dont know what to beleive. I ask sometimes but only when I am going fishing anyways. It sure is nice when someone helps you out with a little info. I would rather go somewhere that I can catch fish and meet a few P and S guys. Not go on some wild goose chase.

also, it sucks when I tell a bunch of potentially paying customers about this site and then they read a thread like this. 

Oh well its a free country. I just hope when I ask for a little info that someone PMs me or gives me accurate info.


Thanks everyone especially those that have helped


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Hat, no I cannot delete my post.....


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*RedskinFan228*

Don't sweat it! These guys have been there.....done that! I get a bit anxious when the spring comes. Long winter...no fishing. Even croaker get me anxious....although I don't like to eat the small ones. 

As u have before....you'll sure to continuously get info and questions answered. I just had to wake em up a bit. I aways do that from time to time. But it's all good. I wouldn't be me if I didn't. I've been here nearly 3 years. Seems the majority here are married and I'm a single available woman. I think I make em nervous.  I'm sure most don't know what to think of a female angler. But...I love a challenge and am always testing the water sort of speaking. But I may have gone overboard this time!   

They like u...despite your ******* affiliation.  I wouldn't push my luck though!  

Guys are gonna talk about fishing.....don't doubt that for a minute.  
Go Cowboys!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Go Cowboys!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

once the bite gets better there will be more reports.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Folks this forum is no different than any other fishing forum. It's all about paying your dues and gradually working your way to the inner circle. Don't expect this to happen over night, it can take years. In the business world it's called networking, no different here. If you put in the time on the forum you'll notice that certain people never ask "where are they biting". That's because they've done their homework and already know.These guys are in constant (read daily) communication with eachother, not just the casual meeting at the beach.

I'm sure I've offended some people with this reply and I'm sorry, it wasn't meant that way. I just think it needed to be said.

Catman.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

RedskinFan228 said:


> You know I have been talking this site up and trying to get people to join as paying members. Now I read this and find out that you guys dont really share information even on the restricted forum.
> 
> I dont know what to beleive. I ask sometimes but only when I am going fishing anyways. It sure is nice when someone helps you out with a little info. I would rather go somewhere that I can catch fish and meet a few P and S guys. Not go on some wild goose chase.


RedskinFan, people generally do post reports, either on the state's board or Supporters. All this mess started because someone claimed a run started when it actually hadn't, and then acted like they had a big secret to conceal. The secret was they were full of crap.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

"full of crap"....which our astute members were quick to point out  ...hey your gettin your $$ worth....the R


----------



## mellow_fisherman (Mar 30, 2005)

idont know about you boys up north but here in florida we always give up the good spot s most the time


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

catfish said:


> Folks this forum is no different than any other fishing forum. It's all about paying your dues and gradually working your way to the inner circle. Don't expect this to happen over night, it can take years. In the business world it's called networking, no different here. If you put in the time on the forum you'll notice that certain people never ask "where are they biting". That's because they've done their homework and already know.These guys are in constant (read daily) communication with eachother, not just the casual meeting at the beach.
> 
> I'm sure I've offended some people with this reply and I'm sorry, it wasn't meant that way. I just think it needed to be said.
> 
> Catman.


Are you euphemistically describing a clique?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

catfish said:


> Folks this forum is no different than any other fishing forum. It's all about paying your dues and gradually working your way to the inner circle. Don't expect this to happen over night, it can take years. In the business world it's called networking, no different here. If you put in the time on the forum you'll notice that certain people never ask "where are they biting". That's because they've done their homework and already know.These guys are in constant (read daily) communication with eachother, not just the casual meeting at the beach.
> 
> I'm sure I've offended some people with this reply and I'm sorry, it wasn't meant that way. I just think it needed to be said.
> 
> Catman.



yeahp thats the way the world works pretty much aint it? i'd have to tend to agree on what you said. but also have to agree that when you ask people questions, people on this site are very polite..


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Pauky said:


> Are you euphemistically describing a clique?


Wouldn't say a clique, more like Catman said a network. Some of us like to wait a bit, find out who we can trust and who is a little tight lipped about things and most important who we enjoy fishing with, me, I am lucky there are a few out here willing to tolerate me, must be my good looks, or maybe they just feeling sorry for me.  The most quiet though willl be the drum reports form this neck, usually a week late, but that is more because we be out fishing, and I AIn't gonna delay a trip for a few minutes to say, he boys and girls it's on, until I know it's on.

Me, so dfar my fishing has been the big skunk, but then I really haven't gone balls to the walls yet, but the time is near. Like others said, pay your dues, at times read between the lines and the answers will be there.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*give more than you get*

There is definetly an inner circle to most sites of this nature; P&S is no exception..... I have found that the best way to participate in these forums is to give what you can and not just be a sponge... Unfortunately, there is a lot of behind the scenes networking that leads to certain people, or groups of people, that only share pertinent info quietly amongst themselves... they get a mentality that there info is so good they must keep it from the average, new, or unacquainted folks.....That's a bummer, but if we can lead by example; share, share, share, the new folks won't suffer info evasion.... I certainly can understand in some instances withholding info, but I admit this phenomena has gotten somewhat out of hand as of late(just an observation)... It's discouraging, but I'm just always going to deliver ALL of the goods and share it ALL.... If you truly believe you are going to ruin a location by shedding some light on a good angling oppurtunity, maybe it's time to be in another club... Because, that's essentially what this is; a club, to which we are ALL members... Anywho, when I go, I tell and get specific..... I might not stick you on the exact rock, but I'll dang sure have you in view of it(lol)...... Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, here's the report...

Right now, the drums are down south, the croakers are in the york, the stipers are in MD, the cats are in the james..... Everyone knows that... what else do you want.... a cookie... :--|


... this thread shouldn't even start... jmo


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

:--| damn i love this smilie :--|


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Well, here's the report...
> 
> Right now, the drums are down south, the croakers are in the york, the stipers are in MD, the cats are in the james..... Everyone knows that... what else do you want.... a cookie... :--|
> 
> ...


If that cookie comment was directed towards me...then the answer is "no." Keep your cookies....Sandflea provides plenty already.  But thank you just the same. Course that's "only" if that comment was directed to me.  

Way I see it...good opinions given in this thread. Even the "big guy" made an appearance. That speaks volumes...according to my crystal ball.  I didn't single out any "one" person with my opening post. Just a generalization.....unlike!!!!  

BTW....Thanks for verifying that the croakers are here! 
A little late...but accurate info just the same.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You can do some research in the archives and see what was caught this time of year and where in the years of past.

I never fished LIP until that day I met you Thrifty. Thank you for the bloodworms and telling me where to cast out to. I find information from people out where I'm fishing at.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

to sand flea you posted 


> RedskinFan, people generally do post reports, either on the state's board or Supporters. All this mess started because someone claimed a run started when it actually hadn't, and then acted like they had a big secret to conceal. The secret was they were full of crap.


I agree I have always had a good response from the PS guys/gals  maybe because i not only ask but post as well. I was only saying that for a new user if they read this post they may think twice before joining

To thrifty angler you posted


> Seems the majority here are married and I'm a single available woman. I think I make em nervous. I'm sure most don't know what to think of a female angler. But...I love a challenge and am always testing the water sort of speaking.


I dont mind fishing with a female angler I enjoy fishing with most anyone. We will have to try sometime. Heck I get along with everyone. I just love to fish. Only problem is you like the Cowboys Grrrrrr guess i can let that slide lol but as Crawfish says see below
post with the *******/cowboy signs lol

Anyways just want to say I think this is a great site and hate to see threads like this one :--| 

Hope to meet everyone one of these days and remember please keep me in the loop PM me anytime


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nothing in life is free.... 





i dont recall ever reading any of your reports?


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

then search the archieves as a matter of fact i posted one bout a week of so ago on sandbridge


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

not talkin about you brother... talking about the "person" whos sayin that we give half ass reports.. i really tried not to respond to this thread so i wont because i already deleted the 50 lines i had typed... flea do somehting with your control and kill this thread


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

ntkg glad you wernt talking to me was afraid you were mad at me and couldnt understand why   I have always had quick accurate responses from my fellow fisher men/women

hope to ee you around sometime


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah definately... i remember asking ?'s and having people answer quickly on teh board if not by pm, and i try to do the same... i dont know what all this in the thread was about.... hope ta fish with ya sometime bud... give me a shout

neil


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

will do and thanks


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thrifty Angler said:


> If that cookie comment was directed towards me...then the answer is "no." Keep your cookies....Sandflea provides plenty already.  But thank you just the same. Course that's "only" if that comment was directed to me.
> 
> Way I see it...good opinions given in this thread. Even the "big guy" made an appearance. That speaks volumes...according to my crystal ball.  I didn't single out any "one" person with my opening post. Just a generalization.....unlike!!!!
> 
> ...


No. I was giving a half







report..


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*My Point Exactly!!!!!*



CrawFish said:


> No. I was giving a half
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...for some reason (although I've never seen you)I had a feeling you sorta resembled that smilie....but until now...I didn't realize how big of one you really are til you showed yours.  Accurate color as well!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Would have been simplier*

to just not post...instead of going way over posting that. I'm sure most members would not have expected that public display from you.  

Anyway.....I started this thread...and am not going to say I shouldn't have. Powers of authority have not deleted it as of yet. But I have a feeling that was the final straw. Good thing I'm not taking opinions personally....unlike???? 

It's a bit juvenile if u ask me.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Yeah...for some reason (although I've never seen you)I had a feeling you sorta resembled that smilie....but until now...I didn't realize how big of one you really are til you showed yours.  Accurate color as well!


You did have to go back to the "Edit" button to realize or feel anything anything... just look in the mirror...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Actually*



CrawFish said:


> You did have to go back to the "Edit" button to realize or feel anything anything... just look in the mirror...


I went back to add the "My Point Exactly" comment. Seems you were so true in your words.  
And I wanted to give credit when credit was due.    

Trench is dug. Hope it doesn't become a 6 foot deep hole!
On the other hand....why not just dig right on thru. Might save ya airfare on your next vacation!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm done! Next topic!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Smart move T., sometimes until you get to know somebody and levels of tolerance. Kinda like when I rib the AC, and someone who doesn't know that we are friends become involved, and obviously through lack of knowledge takes it wrong. It's all cool and good, and AI is a calling me, and for now will leave my report at that. Hopes, plans and dreams may all come to full enjoyment and Spring pullage.  

TA, Teo is really an alright guy, just got to get to know him, then you will start to understand him, like me, to know me is to love me, or at least feel sorry for me, and either way, well I gots fishing company!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## mellow_fisherman (Mar 30, 2005)

damn cant this thread die already


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

your so wack.... you embody people i dont wanna fish with, or have fish next to me. too lazy to fish and put the time in then expect everyone to give you reports, even though all you do is ask ?'s never leaving a report yourself. asking for reports, then complaining cause Bayfisher "blew up" sandy point, like PS didnt blow that spot up.... you may not see everyone of my reports, but through other people my reports are given. you wanted reports? i promise ya this thread you started and your comments will make sure you get less info. no one has a problem fishing next to a single girl, most of us welcome it  .... its when you have have no common sense that gets ya in trouble. i have had plenty of people im me asking to meet up and fish, and guess what, next time i go out, i call them.... its a hmm... whats the popular term... NETWORKING... maybe you should just wear a sign that says "DOES NOT KNOW HOW TO PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS"


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Interesting . . . very interesting.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

NTKG said:


> your so wack.... you embody people i dont wanna fish with, or have fish next to me. too lazy to fish and put the time in then expect everyone to give you reports, even though all you do is ask ?'s never leaving a report yourself. asking for reports, then complaining cause Bayfisher "blew up" sandy point, like PS didnt blow that spot up.... you may not see everyone of my reports, but through other people my reports are given. you wanted reports? i promise ya this thread you started and your comments will make sure you get less info. no one has a problem fishing next to a single girl, most of us welcome it  .... its when you have have no common sense that gets ya in trouble. i have had plenty of people im me asking to meet up and fish, and guess what, next time i go out, i call them.... its a hmm... whats the popular term... NETWORKING... maybe you should just wear a sign that says "DOES NOT KNOW HOW TO PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS"



Can't wear that type sign...cause I'm not playing...I'm very serious. And to be honest....can't say I've seen you make personal attacks on thread starters before. But I could be wrong. Not sure if that reference bout being lazy was directed to me.... If so, couldn't be farther from the truth. 

If in your eyes I'm way offline....with this thread....and it seems senseless...then why continuously response posts to it.

Like I stated....wasn't singling anyone out when I started this thread. And have seen interesting responses. I'm ok with that. Won't see me asking anyone to take back their words....or censor themselves....ever. But that's just me!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You people are a piece of work.....*

Why not try something new, like go fishing?  Just leave it alone, not egg it on! :--|.....Tightlines

Time to lock this one down Flea!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

*Gone Fishin'*

Thrifty Angler,

I almost put in my 2 cents worth, but I just got out of the penalty box and promised flea I'd be on my best behavior.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Four words,

*Shut up and fish* 

Me going Friday, there is no closed season  where I am heading!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Shaggy, 

Good luck . . . seriously. Looking forward to seeing your report.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

shaggy im with obx nomad on this one... good luck brother...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

TA you know the old saying of not giving to much info all at once. Dont worry in time it will come in due time the anglers here are just learning you a little info at a time just listen you will get it.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Thread's done.


----------

